
Billionaire Steyer Wants to Attack Global Warming - rapauli
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/can-progress-on-climate-change-keep-up-with-its-quickening-pace/2016/08/26/f5934118-68b8-11e6-8225-fbb8a6fc65bc_story.html
======
endswapper
For a guy with a finance and private equity background I expect him to
confront the economic realities concerning fossil fuels. Historically, they
have offered great returns on investment. This is not a defense of fossil
fuels. It just seems silly to tell someone to stop doing something that makes
them significant sums of money, is integrated into every level of society, and
while it may have a negative connotation, is generally accepted - with few
immediate answers.

Strategically, wouldn't it make more sense and perhaps be more productive to
devote resources to championing efforts like those of Elon Musk in Tesla and
Solar City? These are practical, immediate responses to effect the concerns he
is raising.

Maybe he is just a trust fund baby that would rather be the grand marshall for
the environmental parade. By the way, I'd like to think I am marching in that
environmental parade.

Something doesn't add up when someone with his financial resources goes on
parade, inflates his own ego, and adds to the divisiveness, rather than
pursuing practical solutions to the problems they are barking about. I will
acknowledge that popular awareness is part of the equation to effect climate
change and better environmental stewardship on a global level. However, I
think real world, commercially viable alternatives is the best way make it
relatable and sustainable.

